# Plunge base for craftsman router



## farriswheel (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello,


I have had a craftman 17543 router for about 2 years, and the plunge base is messing up. I use it to mainly cut holes in 3/4" wood. I usually make 3 or 4 passes around, and by the time i get finished the plunge base shifts on me, almost every time, causing a lip in the hole. I have tried messing with the base several times, but never works perfect now. Does craftsman make a better plunge base for this router? or will another brands base fit it?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

farriswheel said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have had a craftman 17543 router for about 2 years, and the plunge base is messing up. I use it to mainly cut holes in 3/4" wood. I usually make 3 or 4 passes around, and by the time i get finished the plunge base shifts on me, almost every time, causing a lip in the hole. I have tried messing with the base several times, but never works perfect now. Does craftsman make a better plunge base for this router? or will another brands base fit it?
> ...


I suggest you do some searching for Bobj3's posts/threads. I believe he's posted several times the solution to this problem.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Search for BobJ3's threads, Ken? Surely you jest. That's like looking for sand on a beach!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Alex. Glad to have you as a new member of our community.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

There is a screw that adjusts the clamping pressure. It might need a slight tightening. It's located at the hinge end of the clamp.


----------



## farriswheel (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks everyone. And i have messed with the clamp, it holds fine once it clamps. but when i lift it up, and then go deeper in the wood, it shifts on me. So it will be clamped somewhat offset. I couldnt find any of those posts.


----------

